# What is this Piranha (Rhom or Compressus)



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have recently seen about 4 posts from people buying a "Gold diamond Rhom" from Aquascape. I myself bought a 2 inch gold diamond rhom from aquascape not to long ago. I simply want to figure out what the deal is. Do people think my "rhom" is a compressus? Here are some pics...


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i would say to be sure you'll just have to grow him out!! he's to small so for now i would just say whatever you feel it is (rhom)


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

looks like a juvi manny to me.
wes


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> looks like a juvi manny to me.
> wes
> [snapback]1100383[/snapback]​


Yeah, I think Wes may be right!!! Anyway, if that's the case then you should be very happy indeed!









Jay


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Hard to say at that age. The green is quite destinctive. Lovely looking fish though.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> looks like a juvi manny to me.
> wes
> [snapback]1100383[/snapback]​


Wes it lacks all the basic characteristics of a manueli even in that age.

My opinion is of an S. Rhombeus :nod:


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a juvi manny to me.
> ...


I think your right there Jim.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

looks liek a Rhom, the head is dipped in......just call is a Rhom for now...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> looks like a juvi manny to me.
> wes
> [snapback]1100383[/snapback]​


Why?









I'm positive that it is a juvi rhom :nod:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Rhom...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

frank what the hell is it? it isn't like any rhom ive ever seen. how big is it?
wes


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I agree, looks like a juvi rhom to me..


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

yea its pretty small around 2 inches...ill get another pic.. that was from a couple weeks ago. It has grown a little since then and got some color now.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

damn i cant getem to come out ... he hides all the time heh...ill try to get a good pic sometime soon


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cant really help you, but my gut says there is a good chance this fish IS NOT a rhom


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Like Piranha King said "it looks like a juvi manny" I agree with that looks like a manny


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Juvi rhom :rasp:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. Do not be fooled by juvenile colors on the flank and no it is not S. manueli. I suspect the fish is likely S. rhombeus.

2. Still young one to confirm, but in my opinion it is likely that species.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

its eyes and mouth look different than a rhom to me. if it is a rhom its the only one i've seen that looks like that.
wes


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i think the green was because of the green/blue gravel i have in that tank. I know green/blue gravel is kinda ghetto but it was already in the tank







..i will be moving the "rhom" to my 90 soon with sand. He isn't really green, and has yellow fins now...so i beleive its probably a gold diamond rhom. ill get a pic up soon..thnx for all the responses.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Rhom or Irritan.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> PIRANHA KING Posted Jul 9 2005, 11:49 PM
> its eyes and mouth look different than a rhom to me. *if it is a rhom its the only one i've seen that looks like that.*
> wes


Then you have seen too few S. rhombeus juvenile forms. Anyway, the angle of the fish is tilted away from the camera giving its head an odd appearance. My opinion remains that it is S. rhombeus.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

yes i stick to the xxlarge forms.
wes


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I think its a rhom.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Allow the fish to grow more and then re-photograph. Make sure its a flank shot ie; head to tail without angle.

Feel free to repost in a couple months or so for another ID attempt.


----------

